# Building a pre-WWII loco



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Was sent this video this evening. Sorry, I don't know how to directly download it..........


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

Well worth the watch! Thanks, Fire!


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

Interesting, thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

That was wonderful to watch!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I think I posted this video last fall after we were able to visit the Golden Spike Nat'l Monument in Promentory, Utah. For those who missed it, here it is again:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM2A2NEaRqg


----------



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

thanks, worth watching


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks for both the videos, guys. Very enjoyable.


----------

